
Tim Cook: You Deserve Privacy Online. Here's How You Could Actually Get It - ArmandGrillet
http://time.com/collection/davos-2019/5502591/tim-cook-data-privacy/
======
byproxy
> First, the right to have personal data minimized. Companies should challenge
> themselves to strip identifying information from customer data or avoid
> collecting it in the first place. Second, the right to knowledge—to know
> what data is being collected and why. Third, the right to access. Companies
> should make it easy for you to access, correct and delete your personal
> data. And fourth, the right to data security, without which trust is
> impossible.

This all sounds nice, but it requires a large level of trust in the companies
doing as they say. How do we verify that certain data isn't being collected,
that the data I delete is actually forever deleted, and that security
standards are up to snuff? The FTC, as he suggests? Now the level of trust
shifts to the FTC. How has their track record been? And the consequences of
breaking the law, what would they be? As it is, companies engaged in shady
practices seem to get less than a slap on the wrist.

Well, not to sound too dour, it is at least sounds like a step in the right
direction.

~~~
metheus
I agree, it does sound like a step in the right direction.

Here’s how I look at the issue you have with trust in companies and regulatory
bodies: I cannot imagine a world (inhabited by humans) without bureaucratic
inefficiency and corruption inherent to the systems that organize large
societies. It's like a law of social thermodynamics. We should continually
strive to fight against the chaos and bad behavior, but at some level we have
to understand that as long as humans are humans, /those/ efforts (e.g. anti-
corruption legislation) will be marred by bureaucracy and corruption (e.g.
lobbyists influencing anti-corruption legislation), like a recursive glitch in
the matrix. If you can recognize the challenges that introduces, but be at
peace with it, you can stay focused on what "steps in the right direction" we
can make.

------
joshstrange
Is anyone else getting:

> This page isn’t working time.com redirected you too many times. > Try
> clearing your cookies. > ERR_TOO_MANY_REDIRECTS

I tried incognito as well to no avail.

~~~
byproxy
Went through for me on Firefox.

------
hnnh44
I'm all for it, but also acutely aware of the burden this brings.

Just like GDPR, mega corps will have no problems building out these processes
and complying.

Small and mid size companies? Good luck to you all.

------
nums
Is this really about privacy? I'm skeptical that Apple doesn't track the hell
out of me; I think they just want to sell more phones and don't want others to
track us.

Instead, I think this is about asymmetric, non-negotiable contracts. Think
about it.

Sure, I "consented" to the Apple EULA just like I "consented" to be tracked by
all these websites. This brings up 2 points:

Fairness - Can this really be a fair contract if there is a vast power
difference between the parties and a lack of alternatives?

Transparency - details hidden in the fineprint (50 page EULA or on a cookie
consent form only available a click away)

I'm not usually one for govt regulation, but that seems the only solution
here.

~~~
cobralibre
Whatever data Apple has on me evidently tells them that I have giant hands and
inexhaustible disposable income.

